# Results of Kermatdi (Duramax Tuner) Tuner dyno day, mostly pleased...



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

So today was the day of my dyno run appointment at a local shop. This shop is 'known' for dealing with the Honda/Nissan compact car crowd but it was the nearest shop so I made the appointment. When I got there I was told that since my car was a diesel they would not be able to actually measure/graph the torque because diesels require some specific type of method/equipment/dyno to measure torque. So far we weren't off to a good start as I specifically stated that it was a diesel on the phone when I made the appointment over a week ago. I was assured that they could plot the torque at specific points using a certain formula and was offered a decent discount on the initial rate I was quoted. I agreed and the process began. 

Before you glance at the attached picture for 0.5 second and draw a conclusion let me offer a few comments:

1) The Kermatdi tuner has four modes - 1) Stock; 2) Mild Econ; 3) Sport Econ; 4) Sport. I'll refer to each by the number listed in the last sentence.

2) As you can probably tell, Tune 4 (Sport) has some weird A/F ratios and is running way rich causing a fluttering and quite noticeable in power (it's the red line obviously). I felt this while driving but the dyno confirmed my feeling that something was off.

3) The torque numbers written down were calculated at 2900rpms. They are NOT peak torque, only the reading at 2900rpms. Peak torque arrived several hundred rpms lower but this was the only number the operator wrote down for me. I'm a little upset that I didn't get a true peak torque calculation from this experience but apparently I'm going to have to find a reputable shop with a dyno that deals primarily with diesels to find that out. 

4) Overall, I'm happy with what I see....except for the highest (sport) tune having an issue. I plan to email karmatdi Monday about this issue.

Peak Horsepower:
1) Stock - 130.93
2) Mild Econ - 148.87
3) Sport Econ - 155.18
4) Sport - 157.94 (see explanation of issue above)

Torque (NOT PEAK) at 2900rpms
1) Stock - 224 ft-lb
2) Mild Econ - 260 ft-lb
3) Sport Econ - 278 ft-lb
4) Sport - 317 ft-lb (see explanation of issue above)

Pic is attached in the following reply from my phone.....


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Dyno graph.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They should've told you over the phone that they couldn't do the tq. Wouldn't have wasted your time. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, if they gave you numbers at a random RPM and not peak, they're idiots...they wasted your time. Those numbers are meaningless.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

It's not the peak #s that are all that impressive with these tunes it's the 180lb tq OVER stock at certain rpms Like around 2200. A tq graph would have been pretty.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Yeah, it was very disappointing. I'm looking around to find a dyno shop that deals with diesels on a regular basis. I am glad at least I could see the hp curve and the fact that there is an issue with the highest tune that needs to be fixed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you got rid of it, correct?


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Cammyfive any answer from Kerma on the tune and the problems you were having.

Thanks


----------

